# Vacation is over...



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

Thankfully, I rejoin the working ranks tomorrow, ending a seven month "vacation". It has actually been a wonderful blessing as I've been able to spend a lot of time with family, which the demands of my jobs for the past 20 years have made difficult. That said, I am ready to get back to work, though with plans for a little better life-work balance going forward. Even more a blessing, we will not have to relocate from southeastern NC.

Given the above, it would certainly be much appreciated if all high quality wood offers, particularly curly/burly wood offers, be posted only in the evenings or on weekends, as my time to check in will surely be more limited. For starters, let's say 7a-7p (eastern time) are off limits for posting cool exotics. If you absolutely must post something very cool during eastern daylight hours, noon to 1p are best as I may get a second to check in during lunch. Thanks in advance for your consideration.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Best of luck to you Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2014)

Get Back to work you Bum...................................................... Congrats Hope it works out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2014)

I thought something was going on with your work, but I didn't know exactly what. Do tell... What's the new gig?

Congrats on catching up with family. Although I get the impression it wasn't a voluntary vacation, I suspect you'll look back on the time fondly.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2014)

Comedy work is not a very steady profession ............unless you're really good at it 








Happy for ya on all accounts

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Comedy work is not a very steady profession ............unless you're really good at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I'm not!


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 30, 2014)

SENC said:


> And I'm not!



Ur the best at on here ! But that won't pay any bills lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I thought something was going on with your work, but I didn't know exactly what. Do tell... What's the new gig?
> 
> Congrats on catching up with family. Although I get the impression it wasn't a voluntary vacation, I suspect you'll look back on the time fondly.


Corporate crap and craziness, but frankly it was time. As much as I love rural healthcare, hospitals, and communities, they are all (unfortunately) in trouble and I wass spending 99% of my time on survival, which is no fun regardless of how meaningful.

I will be leading a fairly significant cancer center and the various cancer programs for a much larger and much stronger healthcare system. It is an area for which I have a particular interest and passion, and the cards are lining up with alignment of the various healthcare providers in the area to support development and growth of a more coordinated program that greatly improves what is available to the people in this region, so I am very excited about this opportunity. Unfortunately, I still have to work with docs!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2014)

So, you must be a hospital admin? Move up to Ky and take over UK... there's a house for sale next door, you can put all your equipment in my shop, and my shelves are more than welcome for your wood storage.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's to the new job! Hope it goes well for you, Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats on the new position. Probably best if you just start downsizing your woodworking ASAP, and send out lots of surprise packages to us WBs for Christmas. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

Congrats on the new territory. "Hospital Administrator". Hmm. Funny title for what you really do . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 1, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Congrats on the new territory. "Hospital Administrator". Hmm. Funny title for what you really do . . . . .
> 
> View attachment 65191



Somebody gots to takes care of the "mistakes"........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 1, 2014)

Best of luck, Henry. You sound excited, rightfully.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 1, 2014)

Wish you great success in this endeavor Henry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Somebody gots to takes care of the "mistakes"........


Somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2014)

I always thought people became hospital admins because they weren't able to do anything else, but there you go proving me wrong.

Congrats on the new gig!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 1, 2014)

why would you take a job in the middle of duck season henry ---wheres your prioritys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> why would you take a job in the middle of duck season henry ---wheres your prioritys


Been asking myself that all day while sitting through orientation! No-one said I was smart, that's why I have the gig I do! No-one with brains or sanity would choose hospital administration!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys do you think we deleted all the threads in time? The ones where the guy from Hawaii was selling the LFRG boxes of AAAAA Curly Koa for $5 BF? I looking at th logs and can't see where he read any of them.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

And I was just about to praise everyone for honoring the new time limitations. @woodintyuuu , @Kevin needs a new project!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2014)

SENC said:


> And I was just about to praise everyone for honoring the new time limitations. @woodintyuuu , @Kevin needs a new project!



The staff has been discussing the icon situation and I think you bring up an important point Henry. No one has thought of an appropriate icon for how ost members feel about most of the posts you make on this forum, and I'm going to make the suggestion to cover that. It goes something like this (you know what's coming but look anyway) . . . .





We'll call it the: Standard Henry Idiotic Tabanid response.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Dec 1, 2014)

I just knew you were a Hillary lover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 1, 2014)

My guess is its a mixed Bag - "Glad its over and I'm back to work" combined with 7 months ain't enough to relax from the last 20 years of BS i put up with, missed Holidays and missed days off" 
Either way I agree. More power to ya. I hope it goes your way!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The staff has been discussing the icon situation and I think you bring up an important point Henry. No one has thought of an appropriate icon for how ost members feel about most of the posts you make on this forum, and I'm going to make the suggestion to cover that. It goes something like this (you know what's coming but look anyway) . . . .
> 
> View attachment 65199
> 
> We'll call it the: Standard Henry Idiotic Tabanid response.


well at least from the neck down she looks better than monica


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2014)

Where's the 'GROSS' button?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> well at least from the neck down she looks better than monica



That's cuz from the neck down it's not her....


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> That's cuz from the neck down it's not her....



It's not even her from the neck up anymore . . . . 



 


@DKMD just wanted to put some positive images in your cache for the day . . . . 

What the heck while we're at it let's have a look at the other half of her 2016 ticket . . . . 






Have a nice day Doc . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2014)

I just barffed.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2014)

You really think Jack Nicholson and Sammy Davis Jr. are gonna run in 2016?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Dec 2, 2014)

You are all going straight to H E double toothpicks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 2, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's not even her from the neck up anymore . . . .
> 
> View attachment 65226
> 
> ...


 double

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 2, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> That's cuz from the neck down it's not her....


your right ----after a second look from the neck up its still better than bills blow up doll monica


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

SENC said:


> You are all going straight to H E double toothpicks.



We'll be sure to greet you when you drop in Henry. To quote one of my favorite movies . . 

_"He'll be waiting there for us Senator . . . "_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 2, 2014)

Save me a seat by the fire!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> your right ----after a second look from the neck up its still better than bills blow up doll monica


 Now I bet I could come up with a good plumber comment here but ........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 2, 2014)

Do it mike!!! I double dog dare ya.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

